# Need Good Probiotic



## 15005

Looking into purchasing a new probiotic, kind of torn between Kyodophilus, Garden of Life or Florastor. Any suggestions????


----------



## 20070

PB8 came highly recommended by my GI. It works great for me







Do a google search and you'll see it was won some awards as well!Good Luck!


----------



## Kathleen M.

Others to considerCulturelleAlignDigestive Advantage-IBSVSL #3


----------



## 15005

Thanks for all the suggestions, I need to make a decision soon, I am about to run out of my acidophilus pills I am taking now.


----------



## 16759

PB8 came highly recommended by my GI. It works great for me Do a google search and you'll see it was won some awards as well!Good Luck!Is PB8 good with gas problems to.


----------



## 20749

I have IBS-D and Activia yoghurt works perfectly for me. The only thing is, you get sick of how sweet it is. If you mix it with something else, like regular yoghurt or cereal, it's a little better. HTH!Angie in Texas, US


----------



## 15005

Wow thanks for all the suggestions with yogurt and other probiotics. I will check out Activia and PB8.BTW regarding PB8 which ones.. The veggie caps or regular ones???


----------



## 18704

Florastor hand's down (at least for me







) It's made a dramatic difference in my IBS sysmptoms. It's different from the bacterial-based probiotics, it's yeast-based... so you can always take Florastor in conjunction with any other probiotic, such as Culturelle, Flora-Q or any of the others mentioned above. Yeast-based probiotics work totally different than bacterial ones. So taking a bacterial-based probiotic won't give you the benefits that Florastor could give you.I read you posted in another thread that you are having problems with diarrhea after taking several antibiotics. Florastor is prescribed to a lot to people who need to take antibiotics because it's the only one that will survive in the gastrointestinal track as the antibiotics will kill off all your other bacteria there. If you take a bacterial-based probiotic while taking antibiotics they will all be killed off because antibiotics kill bacteria...that's what they are supposed to do...and can't differentiate between the good from the bad, of course. Florastor is also prescribed after a completed antibiotic regimen to help re-populate your gastrointestinal flora. Usually for people with c-diff or any other intestinal bacterial infection the Drs. will hand you a script for your antibiotic along with a script for Florastor. It's really incredible stuff







If you have some time to spare you can read though a thread that's in the main forum where we've discussed the benefits of Florastor quite a bit:Another Probiotic QuestionIf you have any questions about it feel free to ask. I've been taking it now for almost 4 months and it's the first time in 4 years something has worked so well and so consistently in helping me with my IBS-D symptoms.


----------



## 15005

Midnight1 in regards to Florastor how long does it take to see improvement? Hopefully not months. Boy being on those antibiotics for the pelvic infection really killed my flora and if Florastor will help form my bowels normally, I am for it. Do you purchase it directly from Florastor.com or somewhere else. This might be the route to take.


----------



## 15005

After reading the fantastic things on Florastor, I went and ordered it off the site that Midnight1 ordered from.. Cannot wait. Need to get another probiotic too. now the search begins for that.


----------



## 18704

SavannahLynn said:


> After reading the fantastic things on Florastor, I went and ordered it off the site that Midnight1 ordered from.. Cannot wait. Need to get another probiotic too. now the search begins for that.


I see the long thread I pointed you to has already answered your question on where you can buy it







It doesn't necessarily have to be purchased from Newton-Timmermann, if you do a Google search there are plenty more places where you can get it. But since I have had such good results from them as to shipping, etc. I trust them enough to share their online pharmacy with others. Plus their no shipping costs when you purchase Florastor is an added perk.I felt positive results the day after I started the Florastor. In that same week I knew it was great and haven't stopped taking it since. SleeplessNan also said she felt better right away. I have a feeling that with Florastor you should pretty much know in the first week if it's going to help you or not.Please keep us updated as to how you do on it, ok?







Good luck SavannahLynn!


----------



## 15005

btw have any of you heard of Immunolin? I purchased some of that and I am thinking about taking that along with the Florastor once it arrives. But still looking for another probiotic to add with the florastor!


----------



## 18704

SavannahLynn said:


> btw have any of you heard of Immunolin? I purchased some of that and I am thinking about taking that along with the Florastor once it arrives. But still looking for another probiotic to add with the florastor!


Nope have not heard about it but from a quick glance at their website it looks promising as a help towards system immunity enhancement. Will have to check it out further and research it more. Thanks for pointing it out.Careful about taking more than one thing at a time to start because if either give you any sort of side effects you may have a harder time in pin-pointing which it could be. I'd start on one thing and then give it a week or two before starting the other...but that's just my opinion. I took Flora-Q as my bacterial-based probiotic when taking Florastor but stopped it after about 2½ months as it started giving me gas. If I ever feel the need to add another probiotic to take with Florastor again it would probably be VSL#3 as they have quite a bit of clinical research data available for review backing up their product just like Florastor. To me that's important because I have to have way more proof than just a company telling me all about how wonderful their product is, or just how much good 'stuff' is in it, to try it. If they have no published data of their trials behind it I don't even consider their product.


----------



## 15005

Thanks Midnight1 you have been extremely helpful - I will defintely take your advice and just take Florastor and wait a week or two and if need be add another probiotic. Will have to make a note about VSL #3 too.Thanks again! might be calling on your services again soon!


----------



## shae45

I'M NEW TO THIS SITE. IHAVE BEEN SUFFERING FROM IBS-D FOR 14YEARS NOW BUT, ONLY DIAGNOSED 4 YEARS AGO. THIS IS THE FIRST I'VE HEARD OF USING A PROBIOTIC. THAT I'M AWARE OF. AFTER DOING SOME RESEARCH ON PROBIOTICS AND THE FLORASTOR SOUNDS LIKE THATS WHAT I NEED TO BE TRYING. I HAVE D ALL THE TIME!! AND THE STOMACH PAINS,CRAPMPINESS,AND NASEAU MAKE IT HARD TO GET THRU THE DAY. I TOO HAVE TO GO HOME FROM WORK. I'VE FOUND THAT TAKING HOT,HOT SHOWERS HELPS CALM MY STOMACH. DON'T KNOW WHY JUST DOES. IT'S COMFORTING TO KNOW I'M NOT THE ONLY ONE WITH THIS HORRIBLE DISEASE. I DO FEEL FOR ALL OF YOU THOUGH KNOWING WHAT YOU GO THRU I CAN SO RELATE. I'VE HAD NUMEROUS SCOPES,TRIED ALL KINDS OF MEDICINES.LEVBID,OTC,DONNATAL,ELIVIL,DISCLOPYNE THEY WORK FOR MAYBE A MONTH THAN I'M IMMUNE TO THEM. IF ANY OTHER SUGGESTIONS PLEASE LET ME KNOW. THANKS FOR LISTENING.


----------



## 23410

I have been to see my doctor many times recently. The suggestions (he says) to treat IBS-D seem to be a tricyclic drug plus imodium.My question is does a probiotic really help treat urgency and diarrhea. If so, I will go out tomorrow and buy Florastor or its equivalent in the UK.


----------



## 18704

Justin2 said:


> I have been to see my doctor many times recently. The suggestions (he says) to treat IBS-D seem to be a tricyclic drug plus imodium.My question is does a probiotic really help treat urgency and diarrhea. If so, I will go out tomorrow and buy Florastor or its equivalent in the UK.


If I went to your Dr. I'd be out of luck as Immodium hurts me worse than not taking it, and doesn't stop my diarrhea at all, so that is not an option for me. As far as taking anti-depressants, I know many people are helped by them but I *refuse* to take a drug that will cause me withdrawal symptoms if I try to stop or taper them, severe side-effects, and are geared to alter the way my brain works as a measure to help me with diarrhea and urgency. This is only my opinion, as I said, many folks seem to be helped by psychotropic medication and that's great for them, but I'd much rather put up with the diarrhea and other IBS symptoms before I start taking powerful medications that have been formulated for psychological issues. I do understand the brain/gut interaction and how that's so linked together in IBS, but again, that's a treatment I will not accept for myself. I am not anxious, I am not depressed and never have suffered from depression, so I will not take these type of drugs. If an IBS patient *also* suffers from depression, anxiety, OCD, AADD, etc. then I could understand how this type of treatment could benefit them.Florastor has curbed my diarrhea and it has completely eliminated the urgency, gas and bloating I had. It has not cured me 100%, then again, there is no cure at this time for IBS so we try to find what works best for us and every one of us is different. In the 4 years I have had it I have tried pretty much everything out there, from prescription medicines to OTC medicines, fiber, probiotics, herbal teas and digestive supplements. Some things have worked for a week up to a month but each and every one of them have eventually stopped working. I've been on Florastor for 4 months and counting now. I'd say it's reduced my symptoms a good 85%. I can live with that because before the Florastor I was miserable and pretty much homebound.If you have the time there is extensive clinical data about Florastor for you to look into. Their main US website is down for maintenance at this time but here's the link to their Canadian website where you can also go through the clinical studies:Florastor - Clinical StudiesBe forewarned the amount of information there is pretty massive so you'll be reading quite a long time if you want to go through all of these. You'll be presented with a drop-down menu on that page and you'll see 'Diarrhea' as one of the choices of clinical studies you can read. I believe all of their studies are in PDF format so you can download them and go through them at your convenience. There's also a study there on IBS...you'll see it on the drop-down menu also along with many other studies regarding other types of gastrointestinal diseases.Here's another Florastor clinical trial study that's on that site concerning IBS but I don't see it on the link I gave you above in case you want to read this also:"IBS patients experienced a 4 fold decrease in the frequency of daily bowel movements and symptoms with Florastor" (Med. Chir. Digestive 83:12(1):77-79) *this link is direct to a PDF file*In case you do decide to try Florastor there's a user on this forum who's nick is young windy, she's also in the UK and I know she had Florastor shipped from here over to there. From her comments it seems to have been a lot cheaper for her than trying to purchase it in the UK. You may want to PM her and find out where and how she purchased it.


----------



## 23410

Thanks Midnight 1 for such a long and helpul reply. Appreciate it and hear what you say. If I can get Floraster or its equivalent I will write and say how/if it has helped.


----------



## 18704

Keep us updated Justin, good luck to you!


----------



## 15005

Wow... Looks like Florastor will give my life back! Since being on those darn antibiotics my system has caused me to be extremely cautious to the point all I think about is my bowels!!!I agree with the antidepress...


----------



## celestin

Justin2 said:


> My question is does a probiotic really help treat urgency and diarrhea. If so, I will go out tomorrow and buy Florastor or its equivalent in the UK.


in Belgium Florastor=> Perenterol. !!The yeasts present in Perenterol do not remain in the gut. This can be seen as an advantage (in case of side effects e.g.) but this also means that, if the effect is positive, you'll have to take them (so, to buy them..!) continuously! I have taken Perenterol, it has helped me years ago, but now it's finished..BTW did you find Motofen in the UK?


----------



## 15005

Well went to doc this morning, explained what is going on and he gave a thing for a stool sample and a prescription for Questran packets. And STRESSED the importance of probiotics!!!


----------



## 18704

Hey SavannahLynn...good to hear your Dr. is on the ball requesting a stool sample after the antibiotics treatment caused diarrhea. It's a possibility he'll be checking it for c-diff as this is something that could happen after antibiotic treatment if the c-diff was already present in the system. If this is what's going on it's most important to stop it ASAP so it's good to know he's on it already.My GI also tried Questran for my diarrhea but it didn't help that any, just gave me much stomach distress, a weird acidic feeling in my stomach and acid reflux. Also the powder is kind of gritty (at least for me) and it was affecting my gums and throat. The Dr. suggested I drink it through a straw and holding that back as far as I could in an effort to keep it off my gums, tongue and the sides of my inner cheeks. I tried mixing it in quite a few different things such as different juices and just plain water. Then I tried putting the powder in applesauce and that didn't help either.The Dr. then switched me to Colestid, which is about the same as Questran, but in tablet form. So I tried that...no more mouth issues but still the same stomach distress and acid stuff I had with Questran. Mind you, I don't have GERD so this acid stuff, burping up pure acid and the acidic feeling in my stomach all day long all started when trying these 2 medicines. I stayed on the Colestid for well over 2 weeks trying so hard and so hoping it would work in controlling my diarrhea but that never happened so I stopped taking them. Just pointing out these side-effects to you in case you start getting any of them and not be alarmed.Don't know if the Dr. told you how Questran works. Questran, as well as Colestid, are medicines primarily used to control high cholesterol. These medicines have also been found to be bile salt (also called bile acid) binders. Many folks that have their gallbladders removed, or have malfunctioning gallbladders, will tend to experience excess bile salt in the intestines and this can lead to loose stools. Drs. place these folks on Questran to help relieve their diarrhea as it helps in binding the bile salt.Here's a link in case you'd like to do some more reading as to how this medication works: gihealth.com - Bile Salt DiarrheaIf you're going to take Questran for a bit make sure you supplement with extra vitamins A, D, E, and K and folic acid. Because this medication is a binder it may deplete your system of these important vitamins. Also, if you'll be continuing to take Florastor (or any other med or supplement) make sure you take them 2 hours before or 4 hours after the Questran or it will bind those too and they won't be effective. Good luck hun and please keep us updated!


----------



## 15005

I was about to ask you if you had takened Questran before and how you would take it along with Florastor, which you answered! I was taking Welchol since I had my GB removed in 2005. I truly love my doctor he is very though and actually listens!I am soooooo excited I checked the tracking on Florastor and it was delivered this morning!


----------



## 18704

Yep, Welchol is another one of the drugs used to lower cholesterol that also doubles as a bile salt diarrhea binder so you already have experience with these and should be good to go







Apparently my diarrhea isn't bile salt related so that's why these drugs had no effect on me. Calcium supplements are also bile salt binders so that's why some folks are helped with their 'D' when using Caltrate, or other calcium carbonate supplements.Excellent to hear your Dr. is great, we surely need many more Drs. like him







I feel the same about my gyno, visiting him is more like visiting my dad. I've known him since I was a teen (he was my mom's gyno too), he's always willing to listen, is never in a hurry and truly cares about me and what's going on in my life. Too bad I haven't found a GI yet that's like my gyno.Awesome on the Florastor! Hoping it arrives today if you haven't received your mail yet.


----------



## 15005

Hopefully the questran along with the Florastor will help with the diarrhea situation. My doc said the questran helps with diarrhea associated with antibiotic diarrhea or something to the effect.







My husband and I are trying to start a family and dealing with this put a damper on things. I feel blessed to have such a understand man during these times.


----------



## 18704

Yep, Questran helps bind any toxins that any bad bacteria could be excreting and helps flush the toxins out of your system. Florastor does the same thing if that is what could be going on. That's why Drs. prescribe Questran and/or Florastor as soon as they suspect any antibiotic induced diarrhea problem. Hope everything clears up soon for you (and your hubby) and that you can carry on with your 'family making' plans without any more delays.


----------



## 15005

Got the Florastor last night in the mail when I got home.







WOW they have fast shipping and its free too!! Will be buying from them again!!!!!I will update regarding results soon!


----------



## 18704

Told you Newton-Timmermann's Pharmacy has some great service!Keep us updated and hoping you're feel better today with the Questran and Florastor kicking in


----------



## 23410

I have found a product in the UK called Diarsafe (S.boulardii probiotic). The cost is about £6 pounds sterling for 16 tablets and I have ordered a trial. Is this similar to Florastor? And does one take one or two tablets daily. Is it OK to take this regularly. Comments would be appreciated.The address is below if anyone is interested.http://www.thevitaminservice.com


----------



## 18704

Justin2 said:


> I have found a product in the UK called Diarsafe (S.boulardii probiotic). The cost is about £6 pounds sterling for 16 tablets and I have ordered a trial. Is this similar to Florastor? And does one take one or two tablets daily. Is it OK to take this regularly. Comments would be appreciated.The address is below if anyone is interested.http://www.thevitaminservice.com


Hi Justin, yes DiarSafe is supposed to be like Florastor. There are two threads on this forum where I pointed young windy to DiarSafe as an alternative to Florastor. As I mentioned before, young windy is also in the UK. The threads are "Florastor - UK supplier?" and "Florastor or equivalent?".You need to take 2 a day, I have been on Florastor for 4 months now and am still taking that amount. In the literature I posted for you before they say that you can take Florastor for prolonged periods without any issues. After all this is a probiotic, it's natural, so there will be no negative consequences in any long-term use.I know that young windy purchased Florastor from the US and it was shipped to the UK. She mentioned that it was cheaper purchasing it directly from the US rather than buying it in the UK. In my other reply to you I mentioned this, and also that you may want to PM her directly to find out where and how she purchased Florastor from the US. It could be a money saving option for you as the DiarSafe only comes in boxes of 8 and 16 capsules. Taking 2 a day as recommended you'll go through the larger box in a week and the smaller box in 4 days. The Florastor bottle contains 50 capsules so that could be a better deal for folks that will be taking the recommended amount.


----------



## 23410

Thanks Midnight for your very knowledgeable reply. I will try the 'UK' option for Florastor and over the next few weeks report if this is having an effect. I really hope it helps!


----------



## 18704

I'm wishing the best for you also Justin, keep us updated and good luck!


----------



## dreday

I've asked this in a topic and I haven't read the posts thoroughly in this board, but can you take a probiotic with an antideppressant? It's pamelor or rather nortriptyline and it does jack for my anxiety and depression but sometimes it helps with hardening stool. Some days I'm a little constipate dand somedays it doesn't help too much with 4-5 bathroom trips which is my usual without it. And it doesn't help at al with bloating, which is what i heard certain probiotics can do. anyone know?!


----------



## 18704

dreday said:


> I've asked this in a topic and I haven't read the posts thoroughly in this board, but can you take a probiotic with an antideppressant? It's pamelor or rather nortriptyline and it does jack for my anxiety and depression but sometimes it helps with hardening stool. Some days I'm a little constipate dand somedays it doesn't help too much with 4-5 bathroom trips which is my usual without it. And it doesn't help at al with bloating, which is what i heard certain probiotics can do. anyone know?!


Florastor can be taken with any type of prescription medication, including antidepressants. The only meds you can't take with Florastor are anti-fungals but that's just because anti-fungals will kill off Florastor...not that they'll cause any type of reaction.Probiotics are supplements, and they are all natural, so there shouldn't be any problem for you in taking them along with your medication. It would be similar to being hesitant to take your vitamins because of the antidepressant. You can run it by your Dr. just in case, for more reassurance from him, but I bet he'll say probiotics are ok for you to take. I recommend that you take Florastor since you mention you have a lot of bloating. It's totally gotten rid of all the bloating I had before I started taking it







Hope you feel better soon dreday!


----------



## 15005

How long does it take on avg for Florastor to show some effects? I just took it yesterday so I know it will take a while for it to build in my system, just curious though.


----------



## Verleen

Hey Midnight and Savannah! I waited until now to post results of my starting Florastor. I have been taking 2 per day for a week now, and I must say, the gas issue has subsided greatly! I was pleasantly surprised and happy! I'm hoping it will also help the D and urgency, but maybe just need more time! Will keep you updated! Savannah, I hope you are having good results with the Florastor!!!


----------



## 18704

Savannah Lynn said:


> Hey Midnight and Savannah! I waited until now to post results of my starting Florastor. I have been taking 2 per day for a week now, and I must say, the gas issue has subsided greatly! I was pleasantly surprised and happy! I'm hoping it will also help the D and urgency, but maybe just need more time! Will keep you updated! Savannah, I hope you are having good results with the Florastor!!!


That's such wonderful news Verleen and I am so happy for you!







As to the 'D' read my comments to Savannah Lynn above...you'll probably experience a reduction on the 'D' issue with Florastor and most likely will see a relief in the urgency that accompanies the 'D'. I've had much improvement in these two areas. 'D' isn't totally gone but I can deal with what I have now. Urgency is gone completely so I'm happy


----------



## 18704

Savannah Lynn I also wanted to mention that with the Questran packets you may experience side-effects like very acidic burps, stomach distress, mouth and throat burning or discomfort. I have read comments of folks using Welchol that have never had these symptoms but have developed them when they've been switched to Questran. I know I had every one of these side-effects when I was on it. The Dr. switched me to Colestid, which is a similar medication but in tablet form, and although the mouth and throat side effects went away the others continued so I had to stop the Colestid as well.The acid burps were quite bad, especially when I was relaxing or had laid down. They came up my throat, into my mouth, and I'd have to run to the BR to rinse my mouth out and gargle many times just to feel a bit better. The stomach distress I had was the feeling you get when your stomach is tied up in knots, like when you're anxious or very nervous. It felt like it was constantly churning/burning and nothing I did to try and relieve that feeling would help.This is a 'just in case' you start feeling any of these symptoms since you did say your Dr. had prescribed Questran to you when you visited him. I don't want you to think, if you do get these, that it could be the Florastor instead of the Questran as Florastor wouldn't cause any of these side-effects.


----------



## 15005

OMG.... I absolutely love Florastor!! It has cut down on my gas in one day. Even now that I am taking Questran again I do not have the awful gas that I had before when I was on it right after my GB surgery.I have noticed the burning feeling in the back of my throat when I drink the stuff.UGH.. I mix it with Tang and it helps to get it down better. I am waiting for the results of my stool sample to see WTF I have after the antibiotic therapy I had earlier this year..I know Florastor will be my main probiotic the rest of my life. I have only been on it for two full days and the difference is like night and day..Thank you so much Midnight.. You have been a major lifesaver for me. I will keep you posted!!!


----------



## 20345

I too was prescribed Questran but was not able to tolerate it. I have been taking WelChol tablets for several months without any odd side effects. It has really decreased the frequency and the urgency of my episodes. I have just completed a protocol with XIFAXAN for ten days and I am awaiting the results of my follow-up breath test for bacteria overgrowth.I have also been taking a wonderful probiotic from NewLife, that has worked wonders for me. I will try anything once. I have had unresolved symptoms for almost 2 years and two hospitalizations this past year from dehydration. I can see light at the end of my tunnel and perhaps this one won't end in the bathroom. Diagnosed in 1983.


----------



## 18704

SavannahLynn said:


> I too was prescribed Questran but was not able to tolerate it. I have been taking WelChol tablets for several months without any odd side effects. It has really decreased the frequency and the urgency of my episodes. I have just completed a protocol with XIFAXAN for ten days and I am awaiting the results of my follow-up breath test for bacteria overgrowth.I have also been taking a wonderful probiotic from NewLife, that has worked wonders for me. I will try anything once. I have had unresolved symptoms for almost 2 years and two hospitalizations this past year from dehydration. I can see light at the end of my tunnel and perhaps this one won't end in the bathroom. Diagnosed in 1983.


Thanks so much for your comments cee0329. It's comforting to hear I am not the only one that can't tolerate the Questran. And yes, it seems that Welchol is milder on the system. I don't think I've heard of any bad side-effects from folks on that medication.Hoping the Xifaxan cleared up your bacterial overgrowth problem. In the SIBO sub-forum here there's some folks taking it and doing well.If you can try Florastor, you can take Florastor along with your NewLife probiotic. Even though Florastor is considered a probiotic it's yeast-based not bacterial-based so it's really a very different treatment. I know it's worked wonders for me







I used to take it with Flora-Q (bacterial-based probiotic) but for almost 2 months now I dropped the Flora-Q and only taking the Florastor now. It's just wonderful!


----------



## 23410

My UK equivalent of Florastor has arrived today with full instructions for use. Being a long standing member of the IBS D club (over 25 years), I will look forward to hoping these probiotics will do some good. I am a tricyclic user to tame this syndrome but will bravely substitute 'Floraster' for Nortriptyline and wait to see what happens.


----------



## 18704

Justin2 said:


> My UK equivalent of Florastor has arrived today with full instructions for use. Being a long standing member of the IBS D club (over 25 years), I will look forward to hoping these probiotics will do some good. I am a tricyclic user to tame this syndrome but will bravely substitute 'Floraster' for Nortriptyline and wait to see what happens.


Justin, if it were me, I would not substitute the Florastor for the Nortriptyline...I would add Florastor twice a day and then possibly try tapering the drug if you start feeling better. If you stop your tricyclic medication abruptly you may suffer from withdraw symptoms. You may want to discuss weaning off the Nortriptyline with your Dr. if that's what you'd like to do but I believe those sort of drugs should not be stopped without tapering off of them. I've never gone the anti-depressant route, so I can't speak from experience, but from what I've researched you can have severe withdraw symptoms so please be careful. Keep in mind that Florastor is not a medication, it is a supplement, so it can be taken along with medications such as anti-depressants, antibiotics, etc. that have been prescribed for you. I wish you the best of luck and success with the Florastor and please keep us updated!


----------



## garion

Hello. I hope someone here might be of some help.After taking antibiotics for Strep (2 rounds), I've had D for 15 days now. I just started taking Nature's Way probiotics and am considering Florastor. I'm wondering if you can take both at the same time? It seems like you can.Thanks in advance.


----------



## pb4

garion You can take both but it's likely not necessary...if you're referring to the Primadophilus Reuteri made by natures way, that probiotic alone should likely do wonders for you (hopefully it will) as it has for me.


----------



## 18704

garion said:


> Hello. I hope someone here might be of some help.After taking antibiotics for Strep (2 rounds), I've had D for 15 days now. I just started taking Nature's Way probiotics and am considering Florastor. I'm wondering if you can take both at the same time? It seems like you can.Thanks in advance.


You can take Florastor along with any other probiotic you may already be taking. Florastor is a completely different type of probiotic being it's yeast-based and not bacteria-based like all the other probiotics. If you are taking any bacteria-based probiotic, like the Nature's Way kind you mention, you will not receive/reap the benefits of a yeast-based probiotic like Florastor because the Nature's Way probiotics do not contain Saccharomyces boulardii. For me it's been Saccharomyces boulardii (Florastor) that has eradicated my gas and bloating problems and has reduced my 'D' from 6 or more times a day (watery stools) to just 1-3 times a day (soft stools).When I first started taking Florastor I started taking it along with Flora-Q. Flora-Q is a bacterial-based probiotic. About 2 months into taking both of these I started feeling a bit of gas creeping in again. Since I'm convinced the Florastor is what's responsible for getting rid of my gas issues I stopped taking the Flora-Q and by the next day I was back to being gas-free again.I also tried Nature's Way Primadophilus Reuteri for 2 weeks but it brought back the gas/bloating problem big time and also intensified my 'D' so I quit taking it. I still have almost a whole bottle of it left bouncing around in my refrigerator







I've kept it because I've read you can give dogs Primadophilus Reuteri and have been debating about adding it to their diet. Since it gave me a lot of gas and bloating though I'm really hesitant to try it out with my fur babies...would hate myself if they reacted as I did to the Reuteri.Right now I am only taking the Florastor, have been for almost 5 months now and the results have been truly impressive. In the 4 years I have had IBS-D, and have tried nearly everything for it, I've never felt so great as now using the Florastor


----------



## garion

midnight1 said:


> You can take both but it's likely not necessary...if you're referring to the Primadophilus Reuteri made by natures way, that probiotic alone should likely do wonders for you (hopefully it will) as it has for me.


I've just started taking Nature's Way Primadophilus Original. I was desperate and didn't realize there was the Reuteri and just grabbed what I saw. Then I heard about the Reuteri.Thanks for your answers. You guys are GREAT!!!


----------



## 18704

garion said:


> Thanks for your answers. You guys are GREAT!!!


You're welcome garion, hoping you feel better soon!


----------



## Iwillcuremyibs

SavannahLynn said:


> Looking into purchasing a new probiotic, kind of torn between Kyodophilus, Garden of Life or Florastor. Any suggestions????


Products with ACIDOPHILUS has never worked for meIf I were you I would try Florastor.


----------



## 18704

Iwillcuremyibs said:


> Products with ACIDOPHILUS has never worked for meIf I were you I would try Florastor.


I I agree with you. Probiotics that contain Acidophilus have not only *not worked* for me either they have worsened my gas and bloating. The only one so far that's helped me has been Florastor.


----------



## goldiestar

SavannahLynn said:


> Looking into purchasing a new probiotic, kind of torn between Kyodophilus, Garden of Life or Florastor. Any suggestions????


I am not familiar with these brands, however I am quite familiar with DrNatura's "Flora Protect" probiotic and it has worked really well for me. Please let us know what you are using and how it is working for you.


----------

